# Refurbished/used heat presses available?



## andyboy (May 28, 2006)

Is there any place that has refurbished, used or demo heat presses available?
And for that matter, takes trade-ins?

I'm ready to to upgrade to a digital unit but am balking a bit at the prices especailly since my 6-month old Geo Knight Jet works perfectly.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Try craigslist.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Craigslist, ebay, and the classifieds here. Patience is a must. If I read your message right, you're looking at getting one of the newer models. Most people who sell theirs have done the same and are getting rid of their older one(s). If you really, really want the bells and whistles, you may be better off just biting the bullet and get it now. At least you can use it right away. Sell your old one to offset the cost.

I did see one that I think was digital in the LA craigslist the other day. There was a 16x20 Phoenix here a month ago as well. Josh may put up some used/refurbs up cheap from time to time.


----------



## angryjoe (Mar 18, 2016)

i'm in new jersey looking for a refurbished 15 x 15 or 16 x 20 heat press.


----------

